# java keystore private und public key



## ssl-boon (28. Apr 2006)

eine frage zur verschlüsselung mit ssl unter java, wenn ich mit keystore ein RSA schlüsselpaar erzeuge, den public key exportiere und dem client mitgeb. kann ich zwar eine sichere verbindung vom client zum server aufbauen, aber wie funkioniert die verschlüsselung vom server zum client. soviel ich weiss ist das bei asynchroner verschlüsselung so, mit dem private key können nachrichten nur mit dem public key entschlüsselt und nachrichten vom public nur mit dem private key entschlüsselt werden. das heisst doch wenn ich mit dem server eine nachricht zu einem client schicke kann jeder client der meinen public key hat die nachricht entschlüsseln, oder irre ich mich. bitte um aufklärung.


bye

ssl-boon


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2006)

Die asymmetrische Verschlüsselung funktioniert so: Der Server sendet auf einen Request hin seinen Public Key zum Client. Der Client verschlüsselt mit dem Public Key des Servers. Damit kann nur der Server den Request wieder in Klartext verwandlen. Umgekehrt gehts genauso. Theoretisch (mathematisch) jedenfalls. Wie das in der Praxis geht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ssl-boon (14. Mai 2006)

danke erstmal für die antwort. also ich hab mich in der zwischenzeit etwas schlau gemacht.
das public - private key verfahren dient dafür das der client weiss das es sich wirklich um den server handelt und damit der client dem server den symetrischen schlüssel schicken kann.
es wird für die sitzung ein symetrischer schlüssel verwendet.


----------

